# Nigerian Twins!!!!!!!



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

So, this morning I went outside and found a little buckling had been born. Bit of a shocker as I didn't know the dam was pregnant! Took mom and baby inside because it was cold out. I glanced away for a minute then looked back and....there was another kid! A girl! Very cute little kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a nice surprise, congrats they are adorable


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are so adorable!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad momma delivered so well!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh they are adorable, super cute. Glad things went well since you weren't sure she was even pregnant. Good momma she deserves a treat.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Centermile (Oct 6, 2009)

My gracious those are some cute babies you have there! 
And good job Mom. 

 Kris


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh my gosh are they flippin cute..that one in the last pic is oh my so cute..


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So very cute Love the markings. You can bring them to me. lol


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Adorable, adorable. 
You are very lucky - I once bought a doeling that we didn't know was bred. She delivered outside in the winter at 9 months old and left her baby to freeze. It was very sad all around - she was a youngster herself. She has gone on to be a great mother to subsequent kids.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My goodness I cant wait for babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous !!! LOVE their coloring , and their momma is stunning !!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody. 
HoneyMeadows-thats terrible, so sorry!


----------

